# TT 3.2 V6 vs BMW 335i ?????



## christoff1989 (Feb 18, 2013)

TT 3.2 V6 vs BMW 335i ................... Any experiences with the two? (in regards to all-round performance, fun, speed, etc, etc..)

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

335i for sure.

Wrong cars to compare.

335i Vs TTS is better. Still go for the 335i

335i Vs TT RS. TT RS for sure.


----------



## TTV6 (Jan 3, 2011)

No brainer V6. 335 looks like any other 3 series. Look at the z4 for comparison. Still the tt though better all rounder.


----------



## RAGAL (Feb 17, 2013)

335 is a cracking car/engine but rear wheel drive with no LSD so 80% of the time you struggle to get all the power down, especially with our climate of late!

I've never really understood why the press bracket these cars together, the 3 series coupe is a much bigger car.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

335i i not that powerfull. No problems to put the power on to the road with that car.

If it is snow, or ice i agree, but who use 306hp on snow and ice on public roads.

I've had lots of BMW's, and have not had any problems RWD. I like it, as most sportscar have that. Give's you a push instead of a pull, nice feeling.

The TT V6 have an old engine, so that can't be compared with the turbo charged 3.0 on the BMW.

As mention above. These cars are not in the same class when we think about size, comfort and driving experience.

BMW 135i/Z4 might be a good comparison though.


----------



## roocarl (Mar 2, 2013)

335 a good fast engine, 3 series a bit corporate though ,now a Z4M that is a fun car !


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

335i is not in the same class as some V6s.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## RAGAL (Feb 17, 2013)

Snappy79 said:


> 335i i not that powerfull. No problems to put the power on to the road with that car.
> 
> If it is snow, or ice i agree, but who use 306hp on snow and ice on public roads.
> 
> ...


I had a 335i coupe for 4 years and I can tell you for a fact that they spin up like mad in the wet so I'll have to disagree with you there. I'd be amazed if someone can get one to 60 in less than 8 seconds in the wet.


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking at the normal stats, 0-60 isn't that far off from one another. But that's about it really. They are so different it's not really compareable!

S


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Stock v stock, on a dry road, a v6 wouldn't know which way the 335 went

Have you looked at a 135?


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

I thought he wanned the 35i, and mean that the 1 seriers are betyer to compare with than the 3 series.

135i is more comparable to the TTS (BMW for me), 1M compared to TT RS (not sure what to pick)

In the the 335i will spin if all the antispin systems etc are shut of. But why do you wanna do that. Its there to optimize power to surface without weel spin.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Snappy79 said:


> I thought he wanned the 35i, and mean that the 1 seriers are betyer to compare with than the 3 series.
> 
> 135i is more comparable to the TTS (BMW for me), 1M compared to TT RS (not sure what to pick)
> 
> In the the 335i will spin if all the antispin systems etc are shut of. But why do you wanna do that. Its there to optimize power to surface without weel spin.


Sorry I didn't realise you had already suggested that. I like the 135, more suited to the size of the TT than the 3


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

billyali86 said:


> Stock v stock, on a dry road, a v6 wouldn't know which way the 335 went
> 
> Have you looked at a 135?


http://m.youtube.com/?reason=8&rdm=1114 ... Fwatch%3Fv%

Couldn't see where he went....


----------



## christoff1989 (Feb 18, 2013)

Snappy79 said:


> 335i for sure.
> 
> Wrong cars to compare.
> 
> ...


- 100% agree with you there buddy !! I know it's not really the best comparison but just wondered how different they actually are, as I'm gonna be purchasin one of the two in the next couple months :?

Thanks for the responses though fellas [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Quattro is useful

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V7g-pvpmgn ... re=related


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

sico said:


> Quattro is useful
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V7g-pvpmgn ... re=related


That TT went round the corner like it was on rails!

I thought about a 335i coupe when I was buying the TT, never got to drive one though as for my budget I was looking at 80k examples vs 40k TT's. Also I really wanted Quattro.

I would say the 335 would be the quicker car. 0-60 times are pretty similar but I think it would pull away from the TT if doing 40-70 or overtaking speeds basically.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

A stock 335i is comparable in pace to a stock TTRS


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

That kills the topic then...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > Quattro is useful
> ...


Lmao that video is actually quite funny


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

My mate has a 135 BMW it would not quite hold a stock manual ttrs but prob bit quicker than a stock manual tts. Great engine tho, very smooth - speed isn't everything.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

This is a stupid topic, a 335i is much much quicker than the v6. V6's are slow!


----------



## christoff1989 (Feb 18, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> This is a stupid topic, a 335i is much much quicker than the v6. V6's are slow!


LOL [smiley=smash.gif]

Oh do forgive me, your highness, for creating such a "stupid" topic :roll:

Just wanted to see if getting the 3.2 V6 would be worth getting over a 335i as i personally much prefer the looks of the TT, just seeing if I could justify sticking with the TT like I'd originally hoped rather than the extra pace of the 335 twin-turbo. Only wanted to ask if anyone's had any experiences between the two cars ...... so my absolute sincerest apologies for asking such a ridiculously ludicrous question, Sir.

8)


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Because asking on a TT forum about TT vs 335i is going to give a unbiased view loooool


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Because asking on a TT forum about TT vs 335i is going to give a unbiased view loooool


Surely you mean a biased one.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

RogerB said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Because asking on a TT forum about TT vs 335i is going to give a unbiased view loooool
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

It's what one calls a rhetorical question


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is an old test of a 3.2 vs a 135i. The 3.2 has an advantage with being S-Tronic and the 135i manual but the acceleration difference is not as much as one might expect and the 135i has a slight tyre advantage. The extra 100kg would hinder the 135i/335i a little bit too.

Resolution is not too great. So here is a short summary.

Audi/BMW

Hp: 250/306
Nm: 320/400
Weight (kg): 1518/1612
0-100km/h: 5.3/5.2
0-180km/h: 16,8/15,4
Lap-time: 1:47,3/1:46,9
Slalom (km/h): 64.5/65,2
Breaking 100km/h-0, cold (m): 37,4/35,9
Breaking 100km/h-0, warm (m): 36,2/34,7
Noise 100km/h (dB(A)): 66/63
Consumption (l/100km): 13,0/12,3

Test points
Body (accommodation) : 509/541 i.e. interior space, luggage space ect.
Driving Comfort: 630/678
Engine/gear: 713/726
Driving dynamics: 704/725
Costs: 361/364
Total: 2917/3034


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

There's a pretty simple answer to this thread if you're purely concerned about performance. In the dry the V6 TT isn't in the same league as a 335i. Not even close, sorry. In the wet, yes the 335i is a handful so expect the TT to have the edge on low speed traction.

You could argue the TT is better looking, feels more special and with a nicer interior but that's all subjective and down to personal taste. You also could argue that there are more MK2 TTs on the road than 335i so doesn't that make the TT less special? Who knows. However you're asking this on a TT forum so I imagine most will be biased to a TT. Didn't take long for people to upgrade and mention a TTRS though. A more natural comparison in all honesty.

I will say if you can go drive the two and see how you feel about them at would be great. For me dynamically the BMW is superior and by some margin. However if you talk about the TTRS vs 335i, well then that's a different conversation entirely


----------



## christoff1989 (Feb 18, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> Because asking on a TT forum about TT vs 335i is going to give a unbiased view loooool


Course it would if people choose to be biased/childish about it. Would be nice if people could just give genuine opinions though, like most have, and I appreciate that.

Really I'm just seeing if I can stick to my original instinct in going for the TT as it's such a nice looking motor, as opposed to a corporate-looking Bima with perhaps a bit more of a fun factor. *The only reason I've asked about these two specific cars is because I can afford these. I cannot afford a TTRS unfortunately !!* So I'm wondering if I'll get more for my money with the 335i?

Just seeing if people have had any experiences between the two & cared to share their opinions, that is all.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

christoff1989 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Because asking on a TT forum about TT vs 335i is going to give a unbiased view loooool
> ...


Well the 335i is bigger, more spacious, practical and better equipped. Faster and more fun to drive. Arguably bit more boring too look at. Again thats subjective so it's a hard question to answer. You really need to go have a look at the 2 and see what your gutt tells you.

They both have different trump cards. Also I don't think they are actually natural competitors. Well other than on a used price point as you say. For me the BMW gives you more for the money. I love a RWD chassis and the feeling that comes with it. I drive one daily so obviously have no complaints. I also drive a TT as a weekend toy and love that dearly also, but for different reasons.

It's highly subjective and I don't want to push you one way or another cause its you're choice. However on paper they don't stack up for me. The 335i has a V6 licked on almost every angle. If your want me to go into more specifics I will be happy too. I have driven both, but again it comes down to what you think. I very rarely ever buy a car with my head  and perceptions differ widely from person to person so good luck.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The 335i is a much better car than a v6 TT.

If it was 335i vs TTS I'd say get the TTS.

If it was v6 or lobotomy I'd say get the lobotomy.


----------



## christoff1989 (Feb 18, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Well the 335i is bigger, more spacious, practical and better equipped. Faster and more fun to drive. Arguably bit more boring too look at. Again thats subjective so it's a hard question to answer. You really need to go have a look at the 2 and see what your gutt tells you.
> 
> They both have different trump cards. Also I don't think they are actually natural competitors. Well other than on a used price point as you say. For me the BMW gives you more for the money. I love a RWD chassis and the feeling that comes with it. I drive one daily so obviously have no complaints. I also drive a TT as a weekend toy and love that dearly also, but for different reasons.
> 
> It's highly subjective and I don't want to push you one way or another cause its you're choice. However on paper they don't stack up for me. The 335i has a V6 licked on almost every angle. If your want me to go into more specifics I will be happy too. I have driven both, but again it comes down to what you think. I very rarely ever buy a car with my head  and perceptions differ widely from person to person so good luck.


Nice one buddy, I appreciate your input!

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just being to malton big breakfast this morning fab day out. I was following a BMW 335i in our convoy and have to say through the bends and up to speed the TT kept up very well, however the turbo charged straight six is one of BM's best and remapped he was doing in excess of 160mph. I'm only in a 1.8 so at a disadvantage straight away.

Deffinetly go for the 335i turbo engine, even the tt 2.0tfsi gets better reviews than its v6 counter part.

Have to agree TTS different story


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

SuperRS said:


> The 335i is a much better car than a v6 TT.
> 
> If it was 335i vs TTS I'd say get the TTS.
> 
> If it was v6 or lobotomy I'd say get the lobotomy.


And someone did offer SuperRS that last choice and as you can see he does stick to his word.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Atom1 said:


> Just being to malton big breakfast this morning fab day out. I was following a BMW 335i in our convoy and have to say through the bends and up to speed the TT kept up very well, however the turbo charged straight six is one of BM's best and remapped he was doing in excess of 160mph. I'm only in a 1.8 so at a disadvantage straight away.
> 
> Deffinetly go for the 335i turbo engine, even the tt 2.0tfsi gets better reviews than its v6 counter part.
> 
> Have to agree TTS different story


I gather this was in your dreams ... Knowing ALL the area around Malton, I doubt Colin McRae (rest his soul) could even drive at 160mph on those roads ... and especially not in a rear wheel drive Beemer.
Get real .... or don't post.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Drive too fast at malton and this will happen...


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RogerB said:


> Atom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just being to malton big breakfast this morning fab day out. I was following a BMW 335i in our convoy and have to say through the bends and up to speed the TT kept up very well, however the turbo charged straight six is one of BM's best and remapped he was doing in excess of 160mph. I'm only in a 1.8 so at a disadvantage straight away.
> ...


Sorry, this was on the A1, we set of from Knaresbrough. I should have being more specific, there's always one.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Drive too fast at malton and this will happen...


Yikes, I actually saw that car too!


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Atom1 said:


> RogerB said:
> 
> 
> > Atom1 said:
> ...


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Errr no, I live in the real world, and am not prone to childish testosterone born exageration ... even on the A1 :lol:

Don't be silly ... the A1's a car park.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RogerB said:


> Errr no, I live in the real world, and am not prone to childish testosterone born exageration ... even on the A1 :lol:
> 
> Don't be silly ... the A1's a car park.


This can go on and on, the A1 is a car park, yes granted, but not at 7:30 on a Sunday morning when the clocks have just gone foreward. And again it wasn't actually me doing this, so give me a break.

Why the chip on your shoulder old man, you'd have to be, I'm guessing! Wated all this time for your 'sports car' , my friend the TT is a toy, it is for kids, enjoy it. Or is it just for show, 'look at me'!


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

335i (coupe) any day, I had one in space grey brilliant car, get rid of the run-flats though they tramline, get some vredestein ultrac sessanta on that badboy.

3 series coupe is one of the better looking cars on the road IMO


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Atom1 said:


> RogerB said:
> 
> 
> > Errr no, I live in the real world, and am not prone to childish testosterone born exageration ... even on the A1 :lol:
> ...


+1

Pretty obvious to me that the 160mph speeds would have been done on the motorway. Don't pay these v6 owners any attention they are just upset that they get no respect from tts and TTRS owners because their car is slow.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

christoff1989 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > This is a stupid topic, a 335i is much much quicker than the v6. V6's are slow!
> ...


I think you have answered your own question here.....surely if you prefer the looks of the TT, than that's the choice, or is the extra grunt worth sitting in a car you are not so keen on, and unless you are spending a lot of time on track, how often can you really use the extra pace in everyday driving?

The reality in terms on the engine in 335 is proven that that the stated power is very conservative, as an average most owners see around 330 on the rollers, taking it close to 380 is easy and cheap. Its quicker than an E46 M3 and very little in it with an E90 M3, although a major fan of M power NA engines, the 335 is a real peach.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

Atom1 said:


> RogerB said:
> 
> 
> > Errr no, I live in the real world, and am not prone to childish testosterone born exageration ... even on the A1 :lol:
> ...


"And again it wasn't actually me doing this, so give me a break."

.... then how do you know. Wild exageration as stated.
QED I think. :lol:


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> Atom1 said:
> 
> 
> > RogerB said:
> ...


Haha, so true.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RogerB said:


> Atom1 said:
> 
> 
> > RogerB said:
> ...


Absolutely not, the guy who was in the Ferrari California was keeping up with him also gave the same numbers.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh I wish I was in California right now


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

RogerB said:


> Atom1 said:
> 
> 
> > RogerB said:
> ...


Roger don't rise to the trolls mate... Trust me unfortunately we now have a few on this forum.....


----------

